# Requiems - Your favorites



## ChamberNut

Hi,

This is the place to list your favorite Requiems. I only currently own 2 recordings, and would like to get more, so with your help, it will give me some ideas.  

I have both Mozart's Requiem K. 626 and Brahms' German Requiem.

In March 2008, I get to hear a live performance of Verdi's Requiem, which I'm not familiar with, but hear so many great things about.

I also hear Faure's Requiem is good.

Bring on your recommendations!


----------



## opus67

I want to hear Saint-Saens'. It was on the radio a couple of days ago, but I didn't have the time to sit and listen.


----------



## Guest

Alas, I know only four requiems:

Mozart’s, Verdi’s, Faure’s, and Duruflé’s.

There are all very beautiful, even… Duruflé’s!, which is, in my view, inspired by the Gregorian requiem, but as depressing as the gregorian one is optimistic…

I’m also very curious to hear some others. I’ll take good notes of your suggestions…


----------



## Krummhorn

John Rutter's _Requiem_ is worth a listen, too.


----------



## Lisztfreak

I like Requiems a lot, so I have about 10 in my little collection... Fauré's certainly is very good. I'd also recommend Britten's War Requiem and Gossec's big but beautifully classical work.


----------



## Guest

Berlioz
Dvorak
Ligeti
Henze

I'm not saying anything about their quality relative to the other requiems mentioned so far, just adding them to the list.

I _like_ the Berlioz the best, for what that's worth.*

*About two cents


----------



## Lisztfreak

Ooooh, Berlioz. The terrible grandeur...  But I still like it! It's not bad to hear four additional brass bands sometimes.


----------



## Sam

For a more modern work, try the requiem by Karl Jenkins. Quite a good piece with some eastern influences thrown in.

Apart from this, I have no suggestions other than those previously mentioned. However. Verdi is my favorite...


----------



## david johnson

berlioz
verdi
mozart
for some reason, i do not enjoy britten's...i've owned it a couple of times and it is very good. i just don't click with something there.

dj


----------



## Sam

Krummhorn said:


> John Rutter's _Requiem_ is worth a listen, too.


Good recommendation. Just got this today. Would suggest a listen to this if you're serious about Requiems. Not completely traditional however, but this shouldn't be an issue .

Sam


----------



## Mahlersfifth

Hello ChamberNut from Winnipeg.. home of the Bombers. And everyone else on this board. It is my first post.

Verdi's Requiem is indeed a wonderful piece of music, and like many on this board, I have Mozart's, Faure’s, and Duruflé’s. You are fortunate to have tickets to hear Verdi's Requiem. 

Last month, the Canadian Opera Company celebrated, musically, the life of Richard Bradshaw where among other glorious pieces of music heard, the chorus sang a portion of Die Irae from Mozart's Requiem as its last piece. All favourites of Richard Bradshaw. There was not a dry eye in the house: including some members of the chorus who brushed away tears as the bravo's rang out. At Aaron's memorial service, his friends came together to sing Lacrimosa from Mozart's. I wept there too.

No matter how many times I listen to other requiems, I frequently return to Mozart's. I must hear comfort there.


----------



## ChamberNut

Welcome to TC, Mahlersfifth!  Great to have you aboard.


----------



## opus67

Hey, Mahlersfifth! Glad to meet you. I am Beethoven's Fifth.


----------



## Edward Elgar

My God! I'm glad someone made this thread!

I love requiems, it seems that composers really try their best with them.
A few of my top faves are:
Mozart's in D minor
Brahm's German requiem
Faure
Duruflé
Verdi


----------



## Morigan

This thread seems kind of pointless to me  Everyone's gonna say they love Mozart's, Brahm's, Verdi's and Fauré's. ^^


----------



## Guest

Morigan said:


> This thread seems kind of pointless to me  Everyone's gonna say they love Mozart's, Brahm's, Verdi's and Fauré's. ^^


And what about you ?

- Do you love Mozart's, Brahm's, Verdi's and Fauré's ?


----------



## Morigan

YES I DO!  I've never heard of Duruflé, though.

Has anyone heard the "Rockquiem", based on Mozart?


----------



## Guest

Morigan said:


> Has anyone heard the "Rockquiem", based on Mozart?


Hmm, no… have you got a sample?


----------



## Morigan

http://www.rockquiem.it/englisch/rockquiem_eng.htm

I have a complete recording at home. It's nice if you like metal and classical music and if you're open to "fusion" music


----------



## Guest

Yes, interesting.


----------



## opus67

Morigan said:


> http://www.rockquiem.it/englisch/rockquiem_eng.htm
> 
> I have a complete recording at home. It's nice if you like metal and classical music and if you're open to "fusion" music


I might have fallen for it had I heard it a long time ago, but now, having head the original, it doesn't make an impression on me.


----------



## Lisztfreak

Do you have any Requiems you feel a great need to hear?

I would REALLY like to hear: Verdi's, Delius', Schumann's, Liszt's and Dvořák's.


----------



## opus67

Refer Post No.2


----------



## Guest

Morigan said:


> This thread seems kind of pointless to me  Everyone's gonna say they love Mozart's, Brahm's, Verdi's and Fauré's. ^^


What about the 3169 others, as listed on the following site?

http://www.requiemsurvey.org/requiems.php


----------



## Gladiator

Verdi's the most beautiful


----------



## Ephemerid

For you, Morigan  ...yes, *Faure.*

Britten's *War Requiem *as well

I seem to recall *Durufle *was quite good also, but its quite a few years since I've heard it.

But Faure's Requiem is tops in my book for sure.

~ josh


----------



## tenor02

Krummhorn said:


> John Rutter's _Requiem_ is worth a listen, too.


truth, i've preformed the Rutter Requiem, Mozart's Requiem (my personal favorite) and selections from the Schubert, and Verdi and ill say that the the Rutter ranks very highly imo.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Well I guess I'll chirp in with my top 3:

Fauré
Berlioz
Duruflé

I have a recording with both the Fauré and Duruflé by the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra conducted by Robert Shaw... quite good (it's on Telarc).

Also, my first blog entry at my classical music blog was about the Fauré Requiem and Beethoven's _Missa Solemnis_. Check it out here.


----------



## Handel

Biber
Mozart

I would like to discover those by Michael Haydn, especially the unfinished one (his last work. Does this ring a bell to you  )


----------



## GothicBard

Fauré and Mozart, in that order. I really must listen to more, and I'd love to actually have recordings of them. Accursed college budget.


----------



## PRD73

In no particular order my favourite requiems are Brahms', Verdi's (conducted by Abbado!!) and Mozart's and I would also like to hear Dvorak's.


----------



## Classic-music

Antonin Dvorak Change My World lyrics!

Requiem part 1 Op 89
year: 2007
http://mp3spieler.com/list-of-antonin-dvorak/album/mp3/requiem-part-1-op-89-music/songs/353575/


----------



## MJTTOMB

Mozart and Verdi for me.


----------



## tzadik

I recently discovered Dvorak's requiem, and it is absolutely beautiful! I can't understand why this isn't played more often...


----------



## Justin

Oh my - I am a HUGE fan of choral music specially the requiem mass. I can safely say that I am an avid collector of this kind of music (whether I know much about it is a different matter) But if you are a fan then I urge you to try the following:

Charpentier - wrote a number of masses all of them beautiful
Bach's - Mass in B 
Victoria - Requiem
Biber - more stunningly beautiful masses
Couperin - beautiful
Martin - Mass for Double Choir
Vivaldi - He wrote the most divine sacred music I have ever heard
Saint-Saens - fabulous requiem here
Cardoso - requiem that can move me to tears
Lobo - fabulous fabulous fabulous
Haydn - wrote some incredibly beautiful masses
Michael Haydn - highly recommended

There's just a few to be going on with. I would really explore Vivaldi's sacred music if I were you - it is a fountain of riches. Also, Biber and Charpentier's works are particularly beautiful examples. Finally - you simply must have Victoria's requiem and also Bach's Mass in B - these two are the absolute cornerstone of my collection. I can recommend Suzuki's Bach on BIS or Herreweghe's Bach on Harmonia Mundi. And for Victoria the Tallis Scholars on Gimell are just outstanding.

Hope that helps

J


----------



## Mr. Sacred Music

Hi all! As you may have seen in the "main forum" I'm new.

One of my many favorite Requiems is Mack Wilberg's new one. It was just recently released on CD. I have MANY favorite Requiems, but this one is up towards the top!


----------



## Sam'sGirl

Fauré's to sing, and Mozart's to listen to.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Have there been any atonal requiems composed? I imagine it would be very consice considering the text that's used in requiems!


----------



## anon2k2

Duruflé
Tomás Luis de Victoria
Dvorak
Berlioz
(And Mozart to appease Morigan)


----------



## Mad Ludwig

Palestrina wrote the first requiem for Pope Gregory, (gregorian chant) thaht was written down in notation. The only recording i know of it is by the male a cappella group, Chanticleer. Only 12 voices, it is simply beautiful. I also like the requiem by the early French composer, Gilles, which has an orchestral part along with the choir. As for the rest it would be the Verdi, Berlioz, Mozart. In the same vein is Beethovens Missa Solemnis, not a requiem per se but not to be missed. Even Puccini has one, very operatic but still listenable. There is also the Te Deums of Charpentier, Vivaldi, especially good is the one by Berlioz, like his requiem, loud, stirring and like no other.


----------



## symphonic-poet

Sam said:


> Good recommendation. Just got this today. Would suggest a listen to this if you're serious about Requiems. Not completely traditional however, but this shouldn't be an issue .
> 
> Sam


I've performed this Requiem, and the Karl Jenkins, and have found neither to be particularly startling. Granted, listening to a recording could result in a very different impression of both pieces, but for what its worth from a performer's perspective, I would say that neither Requiem can hold up to some of the other great masterpieces that are available.

The Rutter is quite... disjointed. The Jenkins is tainted, like many of his compositions, by poor melodic development and equally poor voice leading and harmony. Granted, I struggle to find value in many of the compositions of either person, so I come from a biased perspective.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

symphonic-poet said:


> The Jenkins is tainted, like many of his compositions, by poor melodic development and equally poor voice leading and harmony. Granted, I struggle to find value in many of the compositions of either person, so I come from a biased perspective.


This is because both Rutter and Jenkins approach composition from a New Age perspective than a Classical perspective. Thus, both Requiems rely more on atmosphere and hypnotics than harmonic or melodic development.


----------



## MatthewSchwartz

Tōru Takemitsu, anyone?


----------



## Lisztfreak

Dvořák's (I wonder if you see the diacritics...) Requiem is good, only a bit too long. A hundred minutes is somewhat over the top. Otherwise, brilliant. Especially the opening motif, the motto, that four unstable and sinister notes without defined meter and tonality. After the first two quite terrifying numbers, the Dies irae comes as a shock, although it is not particularly scary when taken on its own. But nothing beats the final minutes, when after the relatively optimistic Agnus Dei-Lux aeterna that dark motif recurs. So much fear, so much philosophy. As though Dvořák asks us whether there is really something after, or not.


----------



## tenor02

im totally in love with the brahms, not a "traditional" requiem in the sense of the text, but WOW...cant WAIT to preform it.


----------



## Weston

My favorite is the Ligeti. It was among the first pieces of "classical" music I was exposed to, obviously in the movie 2001:a space odyssey. I must say it scared the hubris out of me.

I also like the Mozart. It is almost the only Mozart I can relate to as it is not overloaded with Alberti bass and appoggiaturas. (Sorry to all you who worship Mozart).

Finally at the risk of being run out of this forum on a rail, I actually kind of like Andrew Lloyd Webber's Requiem. Don't misunderstand me. I don't think it's a masterpiece, but I enjoy the atmosphere and I always think there's room for a synthesizer in an orchestra. Hearing Placido Domingo rocking out in the Hosanna is kind of novel. I do not currently have this in my collection however and would not admit it if I did.


----------



## tenor02

Weston said:


> Finally at the risk of being run out of this forum on a rail, I actually kind of like Andrew Lloyd Webber's Requiem. Don't misunderstand me.


no worries, same thing happened to me for saying that Phantom was a cornerstone in contemporary music.


----------



## LvB

One which hasn't been mentioned yet is Cherubini's C Minor requiem, which is very impressive indeed. He also wrote one in D Minor, which I've heard but honestly don't remember all that well. If, by any chance, you ever get to hear Cary Ratcliff's Requiem, do so. It's for chorus and chamber ensemble (about five or six instrumental players, if I recall correctly), and is thus quite intimate emotionally. Truly a lovely piece, which I've heard live but never seen recorded.


----------



## Herzeleide

Ockeghem's is sublime.


----------



## AlanF

It's got to be Verdi's for me.
His Dies Iræ is magnificent, it's exactly what I expect to hear on Judgement Day!


----------



## cougarbluehen

*Another plug for Rutter*

Rutter's Requiem is incredibly moving, particulary the third and sixth movements ("Pie Jesu" and "The Lord Is My Shepherd"). These bring me to tears. I listened to this requiem again shortly after the death of a friend and was deeply touched. I could recommend others as well, but of those I love this is probably the most neglected.


----------



## Mendelssohn

I always loved Mozart's Requiem not only for the perfection of his music but also for the myth and the mystery that cover it.I also like Verdi's one although i think that, as a sacred work, it is too lyrical and opera-like at least for my taste.In my favorites i have to add J.M.Haydn's and Faure's...

From a Requiem I really prefer the "Dies Irae","Lacrimosa" and "Confutatis" parts (all in preference order)...Mozart,in my opinion, corresponds best to these three parts...Verdi's and Haydn's strongest point is the "Dies Irae" while Faure hasn't yet moved me in any.

Yesterday,while searching i-Tunes for Rossini's William Tell complete recording, i fell on a cd called "Messa per Rossini".After Gioachino's death, Verdi commissioned the 13 best known Italian composers of his era (including himself) to share the composition of a Requiem dedicated to the Grand Master of Italian Opera...Well, listening to this Requiem, i heard the most beautiful "Dies Irae" in my life!!!My top favorite since yesterday and I think for many years henceforth...Its composition was commissioned to Antonio Bazzini, a not so popular today composer.In fact the only work of his I've heard is the "Dance of the Goblins" for violin and piano.

I think that Bazzini's "Dies Irae" is a must-to-listen piece for anyone who likes Requiems and generally powerful choral works!!!


----------



## Weston

Mendelssohn said:


> I think that Bazzini's "Dies Irae" is a must-to-listen piece for anyone who likes Requiems and generally powerful choral works!!!


I'm listening to this now on my Rhapsody service. This is the one on the Haenssler Verlag label, Helmuth Rilling conducting. Wow! That's awesome. Thanks for the tip. I'm adding it to my want list, though it's a bit out of my price range at the moment. At least I can listen to it when I want at home.

You don't often hear about collaborative efforts in classical music (other than plagiarism - I mean arranging a setting of another's work) so this is quite different.


----------



## agoukass

The Faure Requiem is my favorite by far. Also, the Mozart.


----------



## Atabey

Tie between Verdi and Brahms depending on my mood.Then Mozart.


----------



## LindenLea

The Brahms 'German' Requiem ('Ein deutsches Requiem') is my favourite (though it's not really a deeply religious work as such, as Brahms was pretty ambivalent about the existence of God, it's more a setting of passages from the Lutheran bible) But it is still a towering choral/orchestral achievement. 

Benjamin Britten also composed a setting which is very close to the heart of many Englishmen, the great 'War Requiem'. And another of my favourite composers, Sir Charles Villiers Stanford, composed a Requeim Mass in 1896 which is very little known or performed, but is truly beautiful.


----------



## JoeGreen

Verdi! In case my avatar didn't give that away, but I'm also pretty fond of Mozart's and Dvorak's.

I was also reading this Durufle's name alot earlier in the thread, does anyone having any good recordings of his Requiem to recommend?


----------



## Kuhlau

I think I may have already posted to this thread in support of Brahms' A German Requiem, as well as to say good things about the Requiems of Mozart and Faure. Since then, I've listened to two performances of Cherubini's Requiem in C minor - a work praised by Brahms, Berlioz and Beethoven (who said he thought it greater than Mozart's) - so I'm now putting in a good word for _this_ masterpiece, too. 

FK


----------



## phoenixshade

*Victoria - Officium defunctorum (1605)*

I can't say that it's my _favourite_ Requiem, but Tomás Luis de Victoria's _Officium defunctorum_ of 1605 is a masterpiece of Renaissance music, and definitely worth a listen.

YouTube links (all performed by the Gabrieli Consort):
*Kyrie*
*Sanctus*
*Benedictus*
*Agnus Dei*

I sometimes wonder what it would sound like with actual castrati rather than falsettists or sopranos, but one doesn't see a lot of volunteers for the job these days.


----------



## phoenixshade

*The problem with Favourites...*

As a quick aside, is anyone other than me uncomfortable with the idea of a "favourite" piece of music? I know that in my case, yesterday's "favourites" are often found collecting dust on the shelves, having been replaced by new "favourites" that have something new to tell me.

This applies not only to different works, but to different recordings of the same work as well, since different interpretations can highlight passages that go by unexamined in another recording.

Sorry for the semi-off-topic post...


----------



## Kuhlau

phoenixshade said:


> I can't say that it's my _favourite_ Requiem, but Tomás Luis de Victoria's _Officium defunctorum_ of 1605 is a masterpiece of Renaissance music, and definitely worth a listen.


I don't have a recording of that to hand, but you've inspired me to spin this:










FK


----------



## martinlp

Nobody seems to have mentioned the original - the plainsong Requiem. 

I'd have it at my funeral (don't worry, I'm not intending for it to be used for years) but that's because I'm currently thinking of some other very rich music for the occasion, and the plainchant would offset that nicely.


----------



## Herzeleide

martinlp said:


> Nobody seems to have mentioned the original - the plainsong Requiem.
> 
> I'd have it at my funeral (don't worry, I'm not intending for it to be used for years) but that's because I'm currently thinking of some other very rich music for the occasion, and the plainchant would offset that nicely.


The one I mentioned - Ockeghem's, is a chant paraphase work, so it does technically include the original chants.


----------



## martinlp

As does the Victoria. And to some extent the Durufle. And even the Mozart. 

But they spoil the plainsong by adding all that stuff around it...


----------



## Herzeleide

martinlp said:


> As does the Victoria. And to some extent the Durufle. And even the Mozart.
> 
> But they spoil the plainsong by adding all that stuff around it...


Chant deviations in Ockeghem's are likely to have been occasioned by variations in the local edition of the chant and improvisational practices (the chants would undoubtedly have been embellished anyway).


----------



## martinlp

What I meant was that such composers hide the plainsong by putting all that polyphony above, below and around it. 

But I only say that to be provocative, because I like that sort of thing really.


----------



## Herzeleide

martinlp said:


> What I meant was that such composers hide the plainsong by putting all that polyphony above, below and around it.
> 
> But I only say that to be provocative, because I like that sort of thing really.


The chant is in the top voice (the discantus) in the Ockeghem, so it's always pretty conspicuous.


----------



## Music lover

Can anyone really give a "favourite" piece of music. I must be really fickle, I go from music to music and change my mind regularly. That doesn't mean that I don't go back and back to what I enjoy, it's just that there is 'so much to listen to and so little time."

But requeims I particularly love, and I don't think have been mentioned in this thread are: 
Ramirez's Misa Criolla )I think it's a requeim - great Spanish flavour.
Rutter's from England
Lobo - Portuguese
Good ol' Andrew Lloyd Webber's 
and probably my best choice of the modern that I've heard is Preisner's Requiem for my Friend. Good stuff. 

Keep on with this thread. i love the stuff

Music Lover from down under


----------



## tahnak

*My favourite Requiem*

Without any doubt, Hector Berlioz's Grande Requiemme
Then, Beethoven's Missa Solemnis, Brahms' Ein Deutches Requiem, Verdi's Requiem and finally, Faure's Requiem.


----------



## Bach

Herbert Howells


----------



## msegers

Pardon the bah, humbug, note, but _A Requiem in Our Time_ by Einojuhani Rautavaara would *not* be one of my favorites.


----------



## agenbite

Hi everybody....just registered....first post......hourrrayy for meeee!
Conspicuously missing from these fine Requiems is Biber! He truly is an incredible and innovative composer of religious pieces. The McCreesh version is sublime (although the Missa Salisburgensis is one of my all-time favorites). Also forgotten is Jean Gilles' (1668-1705) great work.


----------



## katdad

I've been lucky to sing in most of my favorites -- Verdi Requiem and Mozart Requiem are the two I really love. The great fugue in Mozart's Kyrie is electrifying to sing. We performed a restored version of the Mozart Requiem that had corrections from the Mozarteum.

I also like the Faure and the Gounod requirems. The Sanctus in the Gounod is a thrill.


----------



## Music lover

Welcome Msegers
Thank you for the Biber tip. I can't recall anything memorable by him(?) Something to look out for. Do you have a recommendation for Gilles work?


----------



## JTech82

Berlioz and Mozart hands down in this category!


----------



## theclassicalguy

Is anyone familiar with Andre Campra's Requiem? It presents death as a calm and welcome release. It's soft, somber, and very beautiful. I highly recommend Philippe Herreweghe's recording:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...d=237982&bcorder=15&name_id=56083&name_role=3

Here is a clip from the recording:

http://video.google.com/videosearch...mpra requiem&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wv#


----------



## agenbite

> Welcome Msegers
> Thank you for the Biber tip. I can't recall anything memorable by him(?) Something to look out for. Do you have a recommendation for Gilles work?


I have only heard one recording of it and its from Herreweghe conducting the Musica Antiqua Koln. It was re-issued in the Archiv "Blue" series. I do have a bias towards the Koln ensemble. They rarely disappoint. Herreweghe is solid as always but the ensemble's true leader is Reinhard Goebel. He reinvents the well-known works and revives forgotten gems. Herreweghe also has a recording with La Chapelle Royale on Harmonia Mundi label.

this is the older "Archiv"










this is the re-issue


----------



## martinlp

Recently heard the Requiem by Joseph-Guy Ropartz (1864-1955). 

Nice in parts, but can't really recommend it as a favourite. Guess that breaks the rules, but might help anybody creating the definitive list of all Requiems ever.


----------



## maestrowick

Verdi: Offeratory! Melts my heart everytime!


----------



## the_unexpected

Oh my, where to start? I've felt drawn to Requiems of many sorts for years (perhaps because of depressive times in the past, perhaps not). My collection includes the Chanticleer performance of Palestrina's Missa pro defunctis _(highly recommended)_, the Tallis Scholars' performance of the setting by Tomas Luis de Victoria (among others), two of Mozart's, Cherubini's C Minor, two of Berlioz's, the Faure/Durufle coupling under Willcocks, Herbert Howells', Liszt's, Schumann's, and (I'm told) too many recordings of the Verdi.

Honestly, choosing a favorite, though...is something I can't do. Although I usually prefer the harmonic styles around the Romantic period (Berlioz, Liszt, Schumann, Verdi, etc), I can't deny the passion of the Howells, crying out after the passing of his son, or the power of the Cherubini (A favorite, and performed at the memorial service of Beethoven). I'm actually watching a DVD of Bernstein conducting the Berlioz Requiem right now. I've always loved his setting of the Dies Irae, but I'm being reminded how much I enjoy the whole mass.

I guess as far as proportion goes, I'd have to say I'm partial to Verdi's setting, but that's mostly because out of each recording I may enjoy, there's something else that simply drives me nuts about it. For example, the exquisite pianissimi in the a cappella section of the 'Libera Me' sung by either Freni (von Karajan) or Caballe (Barbirolli) that are then immediately followed with closing tempi far too broad for my taste, or the presence on disc of a soloist I'm not fond of (Richard Tucker's Ingemisco under Ormandy comes to mind, although I do mostly enjoy the other parts of that recording). I could probably go on forever, but I'll stop (for now, at least  ) before hijacking this thread.


----------



## Rachovsky

I love requiems (Verdi, Mozart, etc.), but the single one that always gets me whenever I listen to it is Berlioz's Grande Messe des Morts. I notice some other people have expressed their affinity for it as well, but I just discovered it a few months ago and loved it. I have listened to Bernstein's recording of it and I can't say I was very pleased. It was just too discombobulated and disorganized.

My favorite recording of it:


----------



## the_unexpected

I actually have Previn's audio recording of the Berlioz (I would agree with your assessment of Bernstein's Berlioz, for the record, it's just the only DVD I own of the work). What is it that especially grabs you about the Davis recording?


----------



## Rachovsky

Well I've never gotten my hands on a copy of the Previn recording so I can't comment on how much I like that interpretation. The reason I've been stuck on Davis' recording is because there used to be a YouTube video of the entire performance in 2000 at the BBC Proms with Davis conducting, full orchestration and everything. This earlier recording I own (1960s) sounds very similar, so I've never strayed far from it. The tenor's voice in the Sanctus (forgetting his name atm) is very, very good as well.


----------



## the_unexpected

Good answer.  I'm just trying to get as much information as possible on different interpretations. I'm looking (quite seriously) at attending one of the Philadelphia Orchestra's performances of the piece in June. Charles Dutoit is listed as conducting, and judging by some of the reviews on amazon.com, I'm not sure what I'd think of his interpretation, regardless of how many times the Berlioz Requiem has "DO NOT MISS" written beside it in my mental "black book" of concerts(as does 'La Damnation de Faust, but I digress). I'm normally not against differing interpretations of such works, but the editorial review sounded so critical, it gave me pause. Has anyone else heard this recording, by chance?


----------



## Rachovsky

Since I live near no major orchestras (or any orchestras for that matter), I would jump on that train immediately and listen to the performance. Since you live in the New England area I assume you go to concerts quite frequently, so my limited experiences with live performances (one, to be exact, in Nashville) would surely not help in recommending you whether to go or not. Anyways, I haven't heard Dutoit's recording, but how can one pass it up. I wonder if he will do full orchestration. I always find the effect lessened if the orchestration isn't nearly all that Berlioz recommended. I want the seven timpani and everything.  If it is full, though I doubt it will be, I would go just to listen to the Tuba Mirum alone. I looked at the amazon reviews and a few gave it 5 stars; no terrible reviews or anything.

So I just went back to look at the critical review and I see: "Dutoit sleepwalks through one of music's most thrilling scores, leading what sounds like a first rehearsal run-through. Even the Dies irae and Tuba Mirum, which never fail to strike terror, are soporific." Maybe I wouldn't go after all. Ehh.. Ignore everything I said, I'm no help, lol.


----------



## JTech82

Rachovsky said:


> I love requiems (Verdi, Mozart, etc.), but the single one that always gets me whenever I listen to it is Berlioz's Grande Messe des Morts. I notice some other people have expressed their affinity for it as well, but I just discovered it a few months ago and loved it. I have listened to Bernstein's recording of it and I can't say I was very pleased. It was just too discombobulated and disorganized.
> 
> My favorite recording of it:


You won't find a better interpreter of Berlioz than Sir Colin Davis. I have the orchestral box set of his on Philips and it's fantastic. Essential listening for all interested in Berlioz.


----------



## the_unexpected

Rachovsky said:


> Since I live near no major orchestras (or any orchestras for that matter), I would jump on that train immediately and listen to the performance. Since you live in the New England area I assume you go to concerts quite frequently, so my limited experiences with live performances (one, to be exact, in Nashville) would surely not help in recommending you whether to go or not. Anyways, I haven't heard Dutoit's recording, but how can one pass it up. I wonder if he will do full orchestration. I always find the effect lessened if the orchestration isn't nearly all that Berlioz recommended. I want the seven timpani and everything.  If it is full, though I doubt it will be, I would go just to listen to the Tuba Mirum alone. I looked at the amazon reviews and a few gave it 5 stars; no terrible reviews or anything.
> 
> So I just went back to look at the critical review and I see: "Dutoit sleepwalks through one of music's most thrilling scores, leading what sounds like a first rehearsal run-through. Even the Dies irae and Tuba Mirum, which never fail to strike terror, are soporific." Maybe I wouldn't go after all. Ehh.. Ignore everything I said, I'm no help, lol.


Those were exactly the lines that made me rather hesitant...I'm pretty sure I'll end up seeing it regardless (though I'm much less hesitant about catching 'La Damnation de Faust' in May with Rattle at the helm) - a seat in the nosebleed section shouldn't be too deep of an investment in case things go sour.

Edit:: I'm not terribly near to Philadelphia myself, it'd be a good 2.5-3 hour drive, which is why I'm still slightly hesitant, even though I'd surely be kicking myself for missing it.

Yet another edit:: I would also want the full forces (I can't even imagine seven timpani (during the opening credits on the Bernstein DVD I mentioned earlier, they do an overhead view of the percussion section with the massive cluster of timpani and other percussion...it was just...mind-boggling. 

I did just last week get a chance to see Mozart's Requiem in Baltimore, that was also quite a performance, although I'm nowhere near as fond of Mozart's as I am of Berlioz or Verdi's.



JTech82 said:


> You won't find a better interpreter of Berlioz than Sir Colin Davis. I have the orchestral box set of his on Philips and it's fantastic. Essential listening for all interested in Berlioz.


Everyone I've talked to seems to echo this, I'll really have to keep an eye out for his renditions!


----------



## Rachovsky

> I did just last week get a chance to see Mozart's Requiem in Baltimore, that was also quite a performance, although I'm nowhere near as fond of Mozart's as I am of Berlioz or Verdi's.


Was this with Marin Alsop? What are your thoughts on her conducting? If I get into college over in Eastern Virginia, that would be probably be the nearest orchestra to me, so I'm curious to see her in action.


----------



## the_unexpected

No, it was with a guest conductor (Jun Markl). I haven't really heard anything on her conducting, (though I'm considering driving down again for Mahler's 9th the first week of April, which she will be conducting) and I can't seem to find clips on youtube of her actually conducting, as opposed to giving interviews, so it appears that analysis may need to wait. There was another concert that weekend, though, and I can't for the life of me recall what/where it was. I've been down to the BSO twice (both for Mozart's Requiem, actually) and the Meyerhoff Symphony Hall is really a great place to see a concert...this time, I had budget seats near the top of the house and could still hear the soloists, chorus and orchestra very well.


----------



## andruini

i went through a big Requiem listening phase a while back.. i do love me a good Requiem/Mass..

1. Fauré (gorgeous and elegant)
2. Ligeti (scary in a good way)
3. Britten
4. Mozart
5. Brahms
6. Dvorak

still haven't heard the Berlioz, though.. i really want to.


----------



## EarlyCuyler

I love the Berlioz, Dvorak, Durufle, Verdi, and my new addition....the Hamerik.

Asger Hamerik's Requiem is astounding. Check out the DNRSO/Dausgaard recording. It's a great deal, because you also get Hamerik's Symphony No.7 "Choral Symphony" along with it.


----------



## Conor71

1. Faure









2. Mozart









3. Brahms


----------



## andruini

i listened to the Saint-Saëns one today, and i was quite impressed.. i really liked the Dies Irae, and the organ made it sound quite elegant..

and i also listened to the Dvorak, and THAT was just fantastic.. i particularly loved the Tuba Mirum and the Sanctus.. i just fall more and more in love with Dvorak with each new work i hear..


----------



## Air

Has anyone heard Ligeti's Requiem? Out of this world, literally.


----------



## Herzeleide

airad2 said:


> Has anyone heard Ligeti's Requiem? Out of this world, literally.


Yes, it's amazing.


----------



## sunnyyuan

Shakespear's Fear No More


----------



## Lukecash12

Schumann made quite the requiem.


----------



## Falstaft

LvB said:


> One which hasn't been mentioned yet is Cherubini's C Minor requiem, which is very impressive indeed.


Agreed. It's not an emotional outpouring on the level of Berlioz or Verdi, but hardly reserved either.

Of the big 5 -- Mozart, Verdi, Berlioz, Brahms, and Faure's -- well, they're all so different that I have a hard time treating them as representatives of the same genre! Each offers something different, and I would not part with any of them. Hearing the Berlioz in live performance with antiphonal brass choirs at your sides and back is a hair-raising experience.

I think the Ligeti Requiem is one of most important/impressive works from the entire 20th century -- insane craftmanship and jaw-dropping emotional impact.

I've not heard Saint-Saens', but if it's anything like his other large-scale music I bet I'll like it!

Has anyone heard Franz Liszt's _Requiem for Male Choir_? It's a fairly obscure later work of his, very strangely scored, and quite unsettling. The "Dies Irae" in particular seems like some zombified version of the "Kyrie" subject from Bach's _B-Minor Mass_


----------



## Contrapuntus

*Requiems by the dozen*

Hi,

The Requiem of course goes back far in time. Further then the composers mentioned here. May is suggest the Requiems by:

before 16th century
1. Jean Richafort
2. Antoine Brumel
3. Piere de la Rue 
4. Johannes Ockeghem (first to compose a Requiem Mass)

16th century
1. Cristobal de Morales
2. Tomas Louis de Victoria

and there are many more if you like early music that is....!!


----------



## Earthling

I've never been a big listener of requiems, but I do adore Faure's. I like its subdued quality. There are many memorable moments in the work and it gets at me emotionally in ways that surprise me.

THIS recording with Neville Marriner may be my favourite recording of it (I think I've owned five or six different recordings in the past!).


----------



## Sid James

I've only got three Requiems on my collection: Durufle, Ligeti & T.L.de Victoria. I want to get more, I think it's an interesting genre. Only one person so far (Linden Lea, a member who's no longer around) has mentioned Charles Villiers Stanford's Requiem, which I read about online, so I've just ordered the Naxos two disc set (it's the only recording, the work lasts about 100 minutes). I also want to get others like Brahms, Brumel, Faure & the Schumann as well later on, but I am confused by Mozart's Requiem. Is it "fair dinkum" as we Aussies say? I mean did Mozart compose it, or was it simply cobbled together from his drafts by Sussmayer to help pay the bills for the composer's widow, Constanze? Is it "real" Mozart?


----------



## hocket

*Contrapuntus wrote:*



> 4. Johannes Ockeghem (first to compose a Requiem Mass)


Actually, I believe that Guillaume Dufay is supposed to have written one earlier but it is now lost.

I particularly like Pierre de la Rue's Requiem.

I've not heard Jean Richafort's though. Is there a recording that you'd recommend?


----------



## hocket

Here's the Introits from de la Rue's and Brumel's Requiems derived from The Clerks' Group's marvellous recordings:






I particularly enjoyed the comment from 'helipilot94'. I suppose'polyphonic' would've been the more charitable answer to give him.


----------



## Vaneyes

Mozart - VSOO/Scherchen (1958), Faure - OSM/Dutoit, Berlioz - LSO/Davis (1969), Brahms - Herreweghe, Verdi - VPO/Karajan (1984), Desenclos - Les Elements/Suhubiette


----------



## wolf

Andre said:


> ...I am confused by Mozart's Requiem. Is it "fair dinkum" as we Aussies say? I mean did Mozart compose it, or was it simply cobbled together from his drafts by Sussmayer to help pay the bills for the composer's widow, Constanze? Is it "real" Mozart?


The first 2 movements - the best ones in my view - are composed and totally instrumented by Mozart. It is said that Mozart made most of the rest until the 8 first bars of Lacrymosa, but everything up to then wasn't completely instrumented by him. The melodies were outlined by him though. Sussmayer composed the last bits himself, it's obvious that THAT wasn't Mozart.

1. Mozart
2. Verdi
3. Brahms
4. Palestrina
5. Berlioz
6. Dvorak
7. Cherubini in c minor
8. Britten
9. Saint-Saens
10. Bruckner

Faures, I haven't played for many years. Nor do I want to.


----------

